# RM7 Linkplatte



## OnTheRocks (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Da ich jetzt endlich mal mein RM6 auf ein RM7 ausbauen will brauche ich (glaube ich zumindest ) nur eine RM7 Linkplatte. Da ich bis jetzt niemanden gefunden hab der sowas verkauft wollte ich mir eine bauen lassen. Hat jemand von euch vielleicht die Maße für dieses schöne Stück Alu, oder weiß jemand wo man sowas noch kaufen kann?

THX,
OnTheRocks


----------



## Osti (12. Oktober 2006)

ich habe mir auch mal die Umlenkhebel für nen RM7 fräsen lassen, habe aber leider nicht mehr die Maße zur Hand. Musste mal bei nem RM7 ausmessen, sind relativ gerade Werte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnTheRocks (12. Oktober 2006)

leider hab ich kein rm7 zur hand... also falls jemand noch irgendwelche maße hat oder das verhältnis um wieviel das stück ist als zum hebel des rm6 währe ich über eine antwort sehr dankbar . Ansonsten werd ich einfach zum dem Bike Schweisser gehen und das anbschätzen lassen^^. Ich glaub mal das der mit den Grundlagen vom RM6 Hebel und nem 180mm Einbaumaß Dämpfer (hat doch ein RM7 oder?) was zusammenbasteln kann. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. Oktober 2006)

RM7 hatte aber 190mm Dämpfer-Einbaulänge.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Osti (12. Oktober 2006)

hier sollte es ja noch ein paar RM7 Fahrer geben.....

ich habe mir damals die Maße über nen Foto ausgerechnet, war recht einfach, da die Abstände und Winkel der Bohrungen alles mehr oder weniger glatte Werte waren...


----------



## derschotte (13. Oktober 2006)

sind mit linkplatte die beiden parallelliegenden platten zwischen rahmen und dämpfer gemeint? was anderes kann es ja net sein


----------



## OnTheRocks (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja genau die...


----------



## derschotte (13. Oktober 2006)

wenn du dich noch ein paar stunden geulden kannst, mess ich se nach aus


----------



## Osti (13. Oktober 2006)

derschotte schrieb:


> wenn du dich noch ein paar stunden geulden kannst, mess ich se nach aus



ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die Lochabstände 7x6,5x5,5cm waren, jeweils Mitte zu Mitte.

mal schauen ob ich richtig liege


----------



## derschotte (14. Oktober 2006)

sodele, das hab ich gemessen, allerdings mitm zollstock da ich auf die schnelle die schieblehre net gefunden hab. maße sind die bohrlöcher mitte-mitte. für ne bessere zeichung fehlt mir jetzt die muse


----------



## OnTheRocks (14. Oktober 2006)

Jawoll vielen dank für die Mühe . Das sollte mir weiter helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (14. Oktober 2006)

habe meine damals hier http://www.richi-engineering.de/ fräsen lassen.

hat ca. 50 gekostet...


----------



## OnTheRocks (15. Oktober 2006)

Jap hab richie schon mit richie gesprochen. der konnte mir blos nicht auf anhieb helfen deshalb der thread^^. Aber ich glaube die Informationen die ihr mir gegeben habt sollten jetzt reichen. 
btw. 50 mit Material?

Und nochmal THX!


----------



## Osti (15. Oktober 2006)

OnTheRocks schrieb:


> btw. 50 mit Material?
> 
> Und nochmal THX!




55 waren tutto completti inkl. Versand. Ist aber auch schon 2 Jahre her, evt. musste noch Inflation berechnen


----------

